
150k Website Teardown Part Three: WordPress - gurgeous
https://freshchalk.com/blog/150k-small-business-website-teardown-part-three
======
nkriege
> Cloudflare appears to have zero impact on Google PageSpeed Scores for small
> business WordPress sites.

That's embarrassing.

> My personal theory is that small business websites don't receive enough
> consistent traffic to benefit from the distributed CDN provided by
> Cloudflare. The CDN will only improve performance if visitors hit the cache
> repeatedly. Otherwise, a CDN can actually slow things down!

Good point. A CDN also won't buy you much without the proper Cache-Control
headers [1]. I wonder how many of these sites installed the plugin but didn't
bother to configure it properly [2].

[1] [https://wordpress.org/support/article/optimization-
caching/#...](https://wordpress.org/support/article/optimization-
caching/#browser-caching) [2] [https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/227342487](https://support.cloudflare.com/hc/en-
us/articles/227342487)

~~~
gurgeous
A high percentage, I would guess.

------
gurgeous
I am the author - happy to answer questions here.

